# THE MIGRATION IS ON BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you live in ND right now and are a snow goose hunter, don't look up. It's depressing.

The stratosphere is littered with V's going south. I'm watching a flock right now that started 20 minutes ago and hasn't stopped. One of the largest migrations I've seen in a long time. I never pulled the trigger on a snow in ND. :-?

Give 'em hell down south boyz.....there is a ton of juvies this year. Hopefully we'll have enough around this weekend.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I will have to say the migration that is happening right now is something to behold, but on the other hand it is quite depressing as it is the beginning of the end. I doubt there will be much left after another day or two; however, I hope I am totally wrong! I guess I will have another extra month or two before the end of the year to practice up on my calling skills. I would have much rather practiced on real geese looking, watching, reading, and sounding off at them.

Ima870man


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

The skies are clearing over Bismarck. As Chris said the push started about 20 minutes ago. Looking out the office window I can see wave after wave of waterfowl riding the wind south at flight level 20. Quite a sight. I hope this isn't the end boys.

Good luck to you boys down the fly way.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

They've been flying over all day. They were feeding really hard this morning. I don't think there will be any left in the morning.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Lots of birds feeding today. Same birds that were around all weekend, even more around today. Cant wait until tomorrow morning, going to hunt a field that has been 4-5k strong for a week and now theres an additional 5k+.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

So i northern sodak gonna be gettin birds here soon??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still going over in the dark nonstop. The way they're pushing I wouldn't doubt if their first stop is NE or further south. Anyone's guess.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Today has made me sad with seeing so many geese going south. My passion for the sport is beyond even my comprehension as I really did not like seeing this migration happening even though it was quite a site. Thinking back over the years, two things come to mind: 1) During the clearing of the clouds late this afternoon, I cannot recall seeing snow geese flying so high as many flocks were way above the few clouds only visible because the sun was reflecting off of them; 2) It also reminds of an incident that happened at Salt Lake located north and west of Stanley back in the mid-eighties. There was a cold snap somewhat like today, but it got colder during this quick freeze up. This lake is very big, and it is very alkali with little vegetation around the immediate water. With all the water freezing up, this lake was the last to freeze in such a quick cold snap. The open water was very inviting to all the migrating waterfowl. What the alkali content of the water ended up doing was to destroy or deteriorate the oil in the waterfowls feathers so it will not repel water. We learned this from the game warden that was out of Kenmare at the time. The road that goes around the west side of the lake gave us a very good vantage point to view the western third of the lake and the ice that eventually formed. Without exaggerating, there were literally hundreds, if not thousands of waterfowl froze into it. I am not exaggerating when I say this. We could only see the western third of the lake and there were swans, all varieties of ducks, and geese in the slush and ice. Using the spotting scopes, we counted more than 800 birds frozen into the ice of this lake. Thinking back, it was enough to make any avid waterfowler sick to one's stomach. It was not a pleasant sight seeing so many big honkers frozen into the ice, flapping their wings like crazy as they tried to get away from us. The next year it almost happened again, but the game warden was there firing his hi-power trying to deter them from landing on the lake. I have never heard of anyone saying anything about this incident, or what types of estimates of waterfowl actually died there. All I can say is that I hope it is not happening again as I speak. It is a natural disaster of the worst kind in my book.

With the altitude of some of those geese, I wonder if they will not make Texas?

Sorry for the long post people,

Laterz

Ima870man


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't think it's over.


----------



## stevend (Oct 21, 2006)

i live about twenty minutes north of sioux city iowa and birds have been screaming for about twenty minutes on their way south. hope that they stick around.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well today it started snowing here got about 10 to 15 cm and blizzarding all night. The migration is on. The typical halloween snow is here in Manitoba. To bad the best waterfowl hunting is ussally when the weather is the worst but who wants to brave the icy back roads in the middle of no where. Take Care and start hunting those pheasant and deer. Dan.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

far from over


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

birds been going over Mo the last 2 days but as far as I know none have stoped here I guess they is headded to TX or LA maybe even Mexico  I would bet their are plenty more to come guys I know at least here in the spring you can see snows moving north every day/night almost for 2-2 1/2 months

I wouldnt mind being in Nodac or south dakota right now :beer: I bet you guys are going to be wackin them


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I came out of the movie theater in Hazen ten minutes ago and could hear flocks of geese calling in every direction. They're moving and if I was a betting man, I'd bet that the snow goose season in ND is all but over. But take heart hardcore's, I've been way wrong before! Burl


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

They're into Nebraska now. Went outside just a bit ago and they were flying like crazy! Saw a few flocks or so every min. They're not in huge waves yet, but they're starting to come through thats for sure.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

I think this cold weather really spread them out, i was in sioux falls tonight and with all the lights there you could see the geese flying in all directions good to see and hear them again!!!


----------



## snowbus_cando (May 10, 2005)

Saw flocks and one large wave on the short drive into work, but nothing like yesterday afternoon. Drove over to Long Lake Refuge to see if anything fell out of the sky and stayed there - nothing. Will see if it picks up again today.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Shot 29 snows this morning for 2 guys. One banded blue. They were working awesome this morning in the wind.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

anyone believe in miracles when it comes to bird migration? Lets hope for one, such as it warms up to 70 degrees so it will hold atleast a few birds around


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

several waves passing through Missouri this a.m. looked as though they had no intention of landing anytime soon. Lots of gadwall and diving ducks in the bag today.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Tundura Swans were migrating in Mn this AM, they are usually the tail end of the migration. Saw ducks too winging it SE.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I told ma nature I wanted to hunt a few more weeks. Sheesh!
So whats the word on the northern third of the state, any hopes for north of Hwy 2 for the next week, or is it over?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Lows in the teens the next 3 nites, after that it gets back mid-20s


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Had birds starting to show up yesterday afternoon around 5-6 down here in Colorado. Large numbers of honkers have shown. Not much for snows. Dont worry you Northern guys. I will keep them company all winter long oke: :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Lots of geese flying overhead outside my office window.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

20 min ago we had 300 canadas flying low over the yard and immediately after that 4 doz tundra swans, the big push is on!


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Havn't seen anything for snows yet..kinda makes you wonder :-?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Snows all over the place up here, I wouldnt be too worried yet. The next couple days will decide the rest.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

well i hunted snows this morning in southeastern south dakota, snow geese are every ended up getting 3 on account of my bad shooting!!!!


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

The sky was full of snows all night long here also!! Scouted around and not a sob to be seen or heard at noon.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

buddy of mine seen around 50 on his way to work today in central MO. He said it looked as if they where going out to feed they where around 80yrds high going north so I would say he is right


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Had about 50 acres worth of snow geese this afternoon, and they headed for the lake at sundown, so I am hoping for a chance at a few in the AM.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I was pheasant hunting around Aberdeen, SD this Monday and Tuesday. The Snows were piling in around the Sand Lake Refuge area. It made me wish I had my decoys with, I would have hunted sob's in the morning and pheasant in the afternoon. Any body of water that had open water, was holding its limit in geese. :sniper:


----------



## Taylort (Nov 1, 2006)

BIG push of specks, snows, and lessers into our area over the last 48 hours. I'm guessing our numbers went from about 50,000 geese in the area to around 200,000 in the last few days. Next Wednesday can't come fast enough!


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Got out this morning and saw 8 flocks of about 40-50 in each. Funny thing is they were all headed back North!!!! Those SOB'S :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

What an astounding series of reports. This is truly the good side of the Internet. From southern SK to Missouri, you guys have reported a wonderous phenomenon. It is so neat to hear from all of you.

I live in the Twin Cities. I wondered if the big push was on when I was out working with the dog this morning. I heard a faint coo and immediately looked up into the clear blue skies. Sure enough, there was a stratosphere flock of swans headed southeast toward the Weaver Bottoms I expect.

Again, thanks for the reports.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Is there any open water relatively close to fargo, i'm a college kid and can't afford to make a long trip, trying to find some birds (preferrably greenheads) before they call it quits


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Most of the big water I seen today was froze again. Some small spots are still open from the wind. (I was out in the Tapin area) I seen about 3 lakes that were ice free and a few that were half open. Most of the birds were sitting in the small pockets that the wind opened up or spots that never froze yet. I also seen around 2k going over head. With the cold for the next we days I think this might be it. Reports are coming in that Sand Lake in SD is mostly frozen and that what birds were their are now gone.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

interupted my Rooster hunt all day 6-7 miles south of Marion and then 5 miles north of Oakes. looked like millions had to have beeen 10-15 thousnad at each spot feeding. say thanks if you see a Duramax with ND plates BULDOGS tomorrow around Marion


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're not alone, reports are coming into me as well of other areas that still have open water and loaded with snows still in ND.

I'm a little nervous about tonights lows in the single digits with no wind. Should make for a HARD freeze. Anything still around tomorrow should be through the weekend as the temps warm up.

I saw about a dozen flocks going south today in Bismarck so they're still cycling through.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

going scouting tomoro... around what towns in north dakota do you think would be best to scout around?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Find big open water and corn...


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Shot 82 in 2 days... There are alot of snow geese in the state(ND) yet... I even shot a goose with a $20 reward on it... I prayed for a band but got money and a band, how sweet is that!!!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

We shot a 6 man limit yesterday in around 3 hours. Totally insane. About 90% of them were juvys. They came off a frozen pond early in small groups, after we shot at most of the smaller groups, they went to the field downwind of us and just kept trickling back in. Best shoot I've ever been apart of. Close to around 10+k were going back into the field after we were leaving. I dont know if they stayed around last nite with that cold and no wind but the other half of the birds were beginning to fly south yesterday morning.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I was hunting northern ND the day this thread was started. Here is a pic of the result:










We ended up with 74 snows/blues for 5 shooters. The only reason we stopped shooting was to spare enough time to clean birds and scout the evening. The birds were feeding heavily that morning. The next day we noticed a big decline in numbers. There were still huntable numbers around on Nov. 1st when we quit hunting, but the area was losing water fast.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

duckslayer said:


> We shot a 6 man limit yesterday in around 3 hours. Totally insane. About 90% of them were juvys. They came off a frozen pond early in small groups, after we shot at most of the smaller groups, they went to the field downwind of us and just kept trickling back in.


Sounds a lot like spring juvy hunting. dd:

I'm out the door in a bit to go scouting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ditto for me. Wanna put 20 more pounds of goose in the freezer. Good luck to all this weekend, wether its for geese or deer, hope the minnesotans have a SAFE deer season opener.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fargodawg said:


> interupted my Rooster hunt all day 6-7 miles south of Marion and then 5 miles north of Oakes. looked like millions had to have beeen 10-15 thousnad at each spot feeding. say thanks if you see a Duramax with ND plates BULDOGS tomorrow around Marion


FYI - I talked to someone who stopped through Oakes for a room and it's completely booked already.

Anyone heading that way, expect a lot of people.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Sounds a lot like spring juvy hunting. dd:
> 
> I'm out the door in a bit to go scouting.


These birds did end up staying last nite despite the cold and no wind. 3 of the guys went back out there and ended up with 8 snows and a few mallards. Lots of birds still around though.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

snows were wtill south of Marion today (Friday) and it didnt appear anyone was hunting them. hard for me to think that there are real diehards reading these posts (also according to Bev)


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well this die hard snow hunter is getting out in his own little spots. I'm seeing more birds then I have the past few years and I'm not seeing the amount of hunters in my little spots like I did up north earlier this year.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Shot my first snow and blue yesterday :beer:

Gotta love the hunting when the migration is on!!!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Fargodawg,

I'm making a 5 day trip from fargo down to oakes, leaving Wed. Anymore sightings or areas i should know before i leave.. send me an email...Id appreciate it


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

im heading up to sand lake tomarrow for the week to test out my new shotgun and patternmaster. i will post a report and hopfully a few pics of our success when i return on sunday.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

300,000 snows there right now, I have been getting phone calls from my friends around there and they have been telling me to get there now but I can't make it till November 17th :-?


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Just saw about 200 snows fly into the small lake that our land surrounds. I saw them just before it got dark to there may be more as we speak. I live north of the Audubon Refuge, maybe there is still some hope with this warm weather.....


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i got a question. does anyone in wisconsin know if the snow geese are still heading south here. where i live i haven't seen that many this year, and i'm hoping to get a chance at some. when i was deer hunting on sunday, i had a flock of like 1,000 snows and blues fly over me, but i don't know if it's the beginning of the migration or the end, because them are the only snow geese i've really seen, except for a small flock of like 10. i haven't really done much snow goose hunting either, so i don't really know much about them


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

no its just the beginning for u guys i hunt a lake up by huron south dakota and it still has about 60 thousand and my hunting pond over by spencer has about 10 thousand there so no it should be just starting


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright guys, anyone know about snows sticking around the oakes area?? thinking about goig down there again this weekend to hit it again.

Don't really wanna make the drive from fargo to scout so i was looking for a little help

Any snows honkers or greeneheads down there??


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

NOPE every bird in the state is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Jk go out and check for yourself


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Shot 10 snows and 2 mallards today..still alot of geese around


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

well if its jsut started that sucks, cuz the season closes here on December 16th.  and we don't have a spring snow goose hunt.


----------

